# Questions relating to location



## Inglip

Hey guys, I was asked to translate several questions relating to location from English to tagalog. Can anyone see how correct (or rather wrong) I was. Thanks!

Are you new to "X"?
*Bago ka ba sa "X"?

*How long have you been staying in "X"?
*Ilan oras ka nakatira sa "x"?*

Do you like it here?
*Gusto mo bang nakatira dito?*

Do you have family here?  
*Nakatira bang pamilya mo dito?*

When did you arrive in "X"?
*Kailan ka dumating sa "X"?*


Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

Inglip said:


> Are you new to "X"?
> *Bago ka ba sa "X"?
> *Correct. If the you and the speaker are in the same location and he is asking about you being new to "this" place then it could also be:
> _Bago ka ba dito?_
> 
> How long have you been staying in "X"?
> *Ilang oras ka na nakatira sa "x"?*
> Not quite. _Staying in_ and _nakatira_ both imply having been at a certain place for a significant duration of time, something that can be more conveniently counted in terms of  days, weeks, months or even years and not in terms of hours (_ilang oras_). A better way to say it would be:
> Gaano (Gano - _more conventional way of pronouncing it_) ka na katagal sa X? Gaano (Gano) ka na katagal dito?
> 
> Do you like it here?
> *Gusto mo bang nakatira dito?*
> Correct, but taking for granted that both speakers know that the conversation is about whether or not you like living at a certain place (the preceding sentences would have established this trend of the conversation) a more natural sounding way of saying it would be:
> Gusto mo ba dito?
> 
> Do you have family here?
> *Nakatira bang pamilya mo dito?*
> Understandable, but I would prefer not to elide ba + ang. I would rather say: Nakatira ba ang pamilya mo dito? Another way to say it would be:
> Mayroon (Meron) ka bang pamilya dito?
> 
> When did you arrive in "X"?
> *Kailan ka dumating sa "X"?*
> Correct. Again, if you and the questioner are speaking of the same place that both of you happen to be in at the time of the question, then:
> Kailan ka dumating dito?


----------



## Inglip

Nice one DotterKat, always helpfull.

It loos like I was more correct than I thought.


----------

